# Ot Air Condition The Shop?



## jocat54 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am seriously considering put a large window ac in my shop. The shop is 30x40 with 14 foot roof and is pretty well insulated. I hate cold weather and don't function well in it---but the older I get I can't tolerate the heat either. Have to work first thing in the morning til the temp gets to 95*(that's pushing it) and then quit until late in the evening.
I can get the temperature in the winter from outside temp 35 to 45* up to 60 to 65* in the shop pretty easy using a 220v 5000watt heater so I' thinking maybe a 25,000 BTU ac would make it tolerable in there--I know it won't be meat hanger but somewhere around 80* would be okay for me. 
Lowes has one in stock for $599 already have a circuit for it it draws around 11 amps so it won't be free to run but it would only run 4-8 hours a day.
Man I am really getting wimpy my old age.


----------



## easttex (Jun 22, 2016)

Try getting a big barn fan first.  It's amazing how much difference just getting the air moving makes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 22, 2016)

Open a window on one end and draw air thru with a fan . As long as it is moveing in the aera your in it might help.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 22, 2016)

Already have a big 42" shop fan and a high velocity 24" pedestal fan---I can move air---it's just hot air


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a window AC mounted in a hole in the wall (smaller shop - 20x24, but using a small 110V AC I bought used). Even on these 105+ degree days visitors complain that it is too cold in there. Now the shop is where I go when it starts to boil outside. I sure am glad I installed it.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 22, 2016)

Go for it! I just installed a small unit in my small shop a few weeks ago.
If it do sent cool well enough, you can build a "wall" or two out of 2"x2"s and plastic.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh to have a AC.   Problem is my Box is full and so I would have to have a new panel run made to put in the circuit to run the thing.   I to have fans in my garage shop, but the humidity etc, Plus I have not windows to open.  it just gets hot and stays that way.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 22, 2016)

This is not off topic. Health and safety is foremost to long and happy shop time. 
Removing the moisture from the air is also good for your machines.
If you can afford the unit and the increased energy bills please make the buy!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 22, 2016)

I too have been thinking of adding an AC in my garage as it gets quite hot in there. My workshop, however, is in my basement where it stays between 65 and 70 all year long without any heat or AC. I would need to run another outlet for the AC though. I did notice 1 fuse in my panel that is not being used. So should be easy enough.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 22, 2016)

I have central air in my shop. It makes my shop usable on those high degree days with high humidity. To me, it is money well spent.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 22, 2016)

I just altered my hours and put in an A/C... But if you have a store front you might not get away with it.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 22, 2016)

Our old shop back at the family homestead had a window unit installed in one end of the building.  The walls of the building were insulated, the ceiling was not.  We would turn on the window unit the night before, get in the shop about 8-8:30 and work until about 2:00 pm. by that time it was pushing 85+.  We shut down and call it a day.  I did install motorized vents on the roof. They do help on dropping the temperature about 5-10 degrees, too.  I miss the old shop!


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

Ken,  that is right yours is like mine but bigger if not mistaken,  but you are further south closer to the coast,  thus at times yours must be really bad. 
Wish I could win the lottery, then I would be able to build a nice shop with AC already in it.  Swamp coolers I know from at least Austin down do not work they just add to the already hid humidity.   The barn my wife worked at for a while, had a bunch of them and wandered why everything was rusting.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jun 22, 2016)

Do it! do it!!  do it!!!

When I bought this house I'm in now, the first thing I did was insulate the shop and the ceiling.  Then I went to Walmart and bought the air conditioner.  The thing you need to remember is the air conditioners these days are much more efficient.  The important thing to do is make sure you have plenty of good insulation, it will pay for itself every time.
I live in south Mississippi, it's very hot here just like Texas.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jun 22, 2016)

My new shop is 30 x 30, well insulated and 6" concrete pad with 2' wide 12" deep side footings.   So far is stays below 65 out there even in the string of 90+ days.    I'm sure that has something to do with the concrete curing out but I hope the concrete mass will help keep the temp stable.   I did put a small window unit in to mainly help with humidity.   I don't run it very often.


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 22, 2016)

Living in Friendswood TX, I have found AC in the shop a necessity.  Not only does it get hot here, there are plenty of mosquitos to boot.  My shop is @900 sqft and I have a 18k btu unit cooling it.  It is pretty well insulated and my unit has some trouble keeping up.  Remember you are generating heat in the shop so extra capacity is needed.  Adding the  AC and forced air heat have made my shop comfortable year round. ☺

Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 22, 2016)

I have several 5 ton and a couple of smaller condensing units that I would like to see go to better homes. Lacking the air handler (inside unit) selection of electric, gas, or none for the heat can make installation fairly straightforward. Sure makes a difference. Last year I put word out with a couple of A/C buddies and came up with more than I need. I'm running a 3 phase 5 ton air with a 15 KW electric air handler. My shop is only 30 x 40, and it can freeze you out, or cook you....as wanted.

Granted, it's a lot more involved than simply installing a window unit, but in the long run, seems to be the better way to go to me. John, if it's not too late and you want to consider this route, let me know.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2016)

i say go get your AC unit!
i have a portable 14000 btu unit that will knock my 2 car sheet rocked garage shop, down 30* from outside ambient temp- 
we see temps here into the low 100's every summer
the unit cost $300 but well it's worth.
i like to make fun time in the shop a pleasurable experience!
stay cool


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 22, 2016)

I have one of those 14,000 btu portable AC's in my garage shop now.  My garage is not insulated either.  At least the garage doors have about 1-1/2" thick styrofoam secured to it that helps a bunch.  I'm also blowing cool air from inside the house into the garage with a fan.  Between the two, it's hovering around 80 degrees right now in the hottest part of the day.
My electric bill for the past month that just came in, cough, chock, cough, catch my breath, Way north of$600!!!  That was before I call out my AC repairman yesterday to service the house unit.

The things we do to keep our iron comfortable during the summer months!


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

Last year I did the blow some into the garage from the house, but this year I have not, I think I may have to replace my 5ton unit on the house later this year, as it is over 20 years old, running R22, and cannot get it to work well this year.   Not even the hot part of the year and can't get it down to 80 during the day, and it is running full time.  
I may also look at putting the Styrofoam on the garage door, if it really helps.  
If I redo the house one,   I know there are two ducts that can cool the garage


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 22, 2016)

Tony I really appreciate the offer.
I had a Doctor appointment today and when I left there I just went to Lowes and bought the 25,000 Btu Ac unit.
I have it in the window, just need to finish up the wiring tomorrow.



Tony Wells said:


> I have several 5 ton and a couple of smaller condensing units that I would like to see go to better homes. Lacking the air handler (inside unit) selection of electric, gas, or none for the heat can make installation fairly straightforward. Sure makes a difference. Last year I put word out with a couple of A/C buddies and came up with more than I need. I'm running a 3 phase 5 ton air with a 15 KW electric air handler. My shop is only 30 x 40, and it can freeze you out, or cook you....as wanted.
> 
> Granted, it's a lot more involved than simply installing a window unit, but in the long run, seems to be the better way to go to me. John, if it's not too late and you want to consider this route, let me know.


----------



## brav65 (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I am glad you got the AC unit!  It was 112 today in Phoenix and you could not pay me to be in the garage working,


----------



## juiceclone (Jun 23, 2016)

yeah double ++ on the insulation....I stuck a 10k btu  window unit in my metal shed/shop and it does nothing .  I have it set up to blow directly on me at the workbench for a cooling break,  but running for hours it can't make up for metal walls and roof in S Florida.  :>(


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 23, 2016)

I have central air in my shop. I also have a dehumidifier that runs much more than the air unit.  You can really tell the difference with that dehumidifier.  With the low humidity it is really comfortable in the 80's. It is nice to be able to use the shop any time.


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2016)

I did not think of getting a dehumidifier,  as  that would help,   I wander if I could put it where the thing just drained out the side the house into the grass.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 23, 2016)

The one I have I let it use the same drain the air conditioner uses. I leave it on set at 45% and let it cycle on and off. Very reasonable at around $200.


----------



## Bamban (Jun 23, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i say go get your AC unit!
> i have a portable 14000 btu unit that will knock my 2 car sheet rocked garage shop, down 30* from outside ambient temp-
> we see temps here into the low 100's every summer
> the unit cost $300 but well it's worth.
> ...



Mike,

Which brand/model do you have? I will be busy in the garage in the coming weeks when I get home (as you know) it is a good time to get a unit. I don't want a window unit, I am not about to cut into those Hardy siding panels. The garage is fully insulated, including an insulated single  garage door, and one outlet from the house AC over my workbench, but that is not enough to keep the whole garage at a large enough differential temperature when Austin hits in the mid 90s.

nez


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Nez,
i went with the Soleus Air PH1-14R-03DB- model-KY36
it works very well!


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2016)

Ulma Doctor
+1 on what portable did you get.  
that might be a good one for me to look at as well.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 25, 2016)

I was going to suggest two medium air conditioners one on each end or sides. We had a large one in our house for twenty years and the electric bill ate us up and it only did one or two rooms well.now we have two 10,000 btu models one in each end and the house gets cooler and stays cool at around one third of the electric the old one used.plus these have thermostats that work like a heater runs on demand .


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2016)

_Growing up in South West Florida the heat and humidity is ever present.That said I try to work at night with a squirrel cage fan sucking the flying blood suckers out of the shop._
_Back when I was a pup my Granddad had a metal shop building. He ran a pump into an old cistern that pumped the water onto the metal roof and back through gutters into the cistern .Primitive I'll grant you but it worked well enough to be able to work out there on really  hot summer days....Them were the days._
_****G*** 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 *********** _


----------



## cathead (Jun 28, 2016)

It's 41 degrees here in northern Minnesota and the furnace is on.   It's June 28, 2016.
There isn't much need for an air conditioner here as it rarely gets hot enough to need one. 
Heavy fog is rolling off the lake.


----------



## kvt (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't rub it in,  It did not even get below 80 by 5AM this morning here.   and that with so much humidity that everything had a full layer of water on it.


----------



## Franko (Jun 28, 2016)

In North Texas (Dallas area) my double garage shop is unairconditionable. It is full of fans, but in the summer when the dew point is in the upper 60s and lower 70s fans just make it feel like being in a convection oven. Summer machining was near impossible because I dripped sweat all over everything. My table saw is festooned with dark spots.

If fans are the only option, a large ceiling fan is a must. Heat build up in the peak of my roof added about 10-15º. I also have a fairly big and powerful 18" fan aimed to keep the air circulating around the perimeter of the shop. Two squirrel cage fans are mounted to the header of the big door that can be rotated to aim at whatever work station I'm at. It is better than nothing, but not much. A swamp cooler just raises the humidity and is completely useless in my humid environment.

I built a shed roof insulated shop on the side of the garage for my machine tool room. Well insulated ceiling and walls allow an 8,000 btu window unit to keep that room comfortable on our hottest days. It is rated for about 350 square feet. My shop is 250 square feet. It is the best thing I ever did. It only needs to run for about 10 minutes to cool the shop off on the hottest humid summer day. The cool breeze feels great. I have a small 12" fan mounted in front of it to move a little more air.


----------



## strantor (Jun 28, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> I just went to Lowes and bought the 25,000 Btu Ac unit.
> I have it in the window, just need to finish up the wiring tomorrow.



How's the temp in your shop now?
The air-conditioned portion of my shop is about 500sq ft (~30'x15') and  have a small (8k BTU?) window unit. My walls are insulated and the ceiling is a vaulted ceiling (insulated) with asphalt shingles on the roof. 
If the outside temp is <85, the A/C can keep it at 72.
If the outside temp is 98 with 80% humidity, the A/C can keep it cooler inside than outside, but not by enough to keep time spent inside enjoyable.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 28, 2016)

Well the AC didn't work out well--I could only get the whole shop down to about 86* when it was 95 outside.
So been working on plan B---building a 10'x40' room with 8' ceiling inside the shop. I have it all framed up now and will go buy OSB tomorrow. I have quite a bit of the vinyl insulation left over from doing the shop. May have to buy a little more regular insulation to finish it. The room has my lathe, mill, drill press, 4x6 band saw plus misc stuff. . It has 3 windows(insulated) to outside and 2 windows to the inside of shop with 1 door to the outside and 2 doors to the inside of shop.
Trying to stay cool is getting expensive---but it should be easy to heat in the winter. Old age has made me soft.


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 6, 2016)

Update:
Sorry about the double post above--not sure how that happened
I now have a 10x40 room well insulated (R19 in ceiling & r13 walls) and it is great---today was about 97* outside with heat index 105*---inside 74*, really nice. It would get colder but have the AC set to keep it 74* to 76*


----------



## f350ca (Jul 6, 2016)

My shop is well shaded with trees, two story with the machine shop downstairs at ground level and the cabinet shop above. The walls are 2x6 with 2x2 horizontal strapping to give 8 inches of fibreglass, and low E double pane windows. Upstairs was hot today, 90 deg outside with high humidity. Downstairs was 60, uncomfortably cold when you walked in. I got the torque wrench to put a wheel back on the pickup, by the time I got to the truck it was wet from sweating. The downside is I can't open up the big doors in this weather or the machinery is covered in water from sweating. Guess the cement floor absorbs the heat, it stays that temperature all summer.

Greg


----------



## maspann (Jan 6, 2021)

I bought a used 2 ton heat pump for my shop (26 X 32) many years ago and couldn't live without it. I keep it around 55 deg in the winter and 75 in the summer. it breaks the chill in the winter and pulls the moisture out of the air in the summer. I'd say do it!


----------

